# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة الى الجمهورية الجزائرية

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





هذا الموضوع احدى مواضيع حملة

رحلة حول العالم










الجمهورية الجزائرية الديموقراطية الشعبية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]التسمية الرسمية :الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية 

طبيعة النظام :جمهوري 

المساحة :2.381.741 كلم2 

العاصمة :الجزائر 

المدن الرئيسية :وهران، قسنطينة و عنابة 

تعداد السكان :32,08 مليون نسمة (ديسمبر 2003) 

نمو السكان : 1,53 % 

اللغات الوطنية :العربية

اللغة الرسمية :العربية 

العملة :الدينار الجزائري 

أيام العمل :من الأحد الى الخميس ( الجمعة و السبت أيام عطل )

1 نوفمبر: ذكرى اندلاع الثورة التحريرية، 5 يوليو: عيد الاستقلال
شهداء الجزائر اكثر من المليون و النصف المليون شهيد 

فترة استعمار فرنسا للجزائر من يوليو1830 الى يوليو1962[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]العلم الجزائري






رمزية الألوان و الأشكال


اللون الأبيض في العلم يرمز للسلام والنقاء، واللون الأخضر يرمز للإسلام وثروات البلاد. 


أما اللون الأحمر فيدل على دماء شهداء ثورة التحرير (1954 إلى 1962).


الهلال والنجمة الخماسية يرمزان للإسلام بصفته دين الدولة الرسمي والذي تعتنقه الغالبية 
العظمى من الجزائريين (أكثر من 99% من الجزائريين مسلمون).[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية هي دولة عربية تقع في شمال القارة الأفريقية، يحدها شمالاً البحر الأبيض المتوسط، وغرباً المملكة المغربية وفي الجنوب الغربي الصحراء الغربية، موريتانيا ومالي وفي الجنوب الشرقي النيجر وشرقاً ليبيا وفي الشمال الشرقي تونس وعاصمتها الجزائر تقع في أقصى الشمال ، العملة المتداولة هي الدينار الجزائري، وأكبر مدنها الجزائر، وهران وقسنطينة. 


الجزائر عضو مؤسس في منظمة المغرب العربي سنة 1988، عضو في جامعة الدول العربية و منظمة الأمم المتحدة منذ استقلالها، عضو في منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية والعديد من المؤسسات العالمية والأقليمية. 

من حيث مساحتها الجزائر هي ثاني أكبر بلد أفريقي بعد السودان و الحادي عشر في العالم.تضم المنطقة الشمالية التي تمتد من سلسلة جبال الأطلس إلى البحر 94% من مجموع السكان. 

أرض الجزائر عبارة عن صحراء واسعة، وثمة سهل ساحلي في الشمال على امتداد المتوسط، وجبال أهمها سلاسل أطلس التل، وهي بموازاة السهل الساحلي، وجبال أطلس الصحراء باتجاه الجنوب، وفيها أعلى قمة في الجزائر وهي قمة تاهات وارتفاعها 3,303 م، وثمة جبال القبائل والأوراس وأولاد نايل والزاب. ليس في البلاد أنهار دائمة الجريان، وإنما هي أودية تمتلىء بالمياه في الشتاء، ثم تنضب لتتحول إلى مراعٍ خصبة أو لتصير أحواضا مغلقة تعرف باسم الشطوط وأهمها شط الحضنة وملفيغ، وتتكوّن من صحار رملية (العرق) وحجرية (جمادة). 

مناخها متوسطي معتدل شمالاً، صحراوي حار وجاف في الداخل والجنوب، وهناك تفاوت كبير في درجات الحرارة ومعدّل الحرارة يحدد بـ 36° مئوية في النهار و 5° في المساء. 

وفي الجنوب الجزائري واحات كثيرة، أشهرها واحة أنفوسة، وورقلة، وحاسي مسعود في الجنوب الشرقي، وأشهر زراعات الجزائر زراعة الحبوب والقمح والنخيل والكرمة والحمضيات والزيتون والعنب والبصل والجزر والشعير والتبغ. تربى فيها الماشية بأعداد كبيرة تضم الأغنام،المعز، والأبقار. يشكل النفط والغاز الطبيعي ثروة البلاد الرئيسية وأهم مواردها تتمثل في الغاز الطبيعي المسيّل. تتألف الصناعة الجزائرية من مجموعات صناعية ضخمة وأهم صناعاتها صناعة النفط والنسيج والأغذية، والإسمنت، ومواد البناء، والآلات الزراعية والسيارات. أشهر صادراتها النفط والغاز والحديد والفوسفات والزيوت والتمور والفواكه والخضار.[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اَلْجَزَائِر يرجع أصل التسمية إلى القرن السادس عشر، حين أصبحت مدينة الجزائر عاصمة الدولة السياسية الجديدة التي شكلها الأتراك الجزائريون، و الجزائر في اللغة العربية جمع لجزيرة، و قد كانت أربع جزر مشرفة على ميناء الجزائر (الجزائر العاصمة) القديم، استولى على أكبرهاالمسماة بجزيرة الصخرةالإسبان سنة 1509 م وأقاموا عليها حصن البينون Penon وجهزوه بالمدافع فأصبحت القصبة نواة مدينة الجزائر تحت رحمتهم فاستنجد أهل المدينة بالإخوة بربروس .واستطاع خير الدين مع الجزائريين ودعم من الدولة العثمانية من طرد الإسبان . فقام بجلب الحجارة الضخمة من راس تمنفوست المقابل لخليج الجزائر ردم به الفواصل بين الجزر مشكلا بذلك الأميرالية ( مقر قيادة القوات البحرية حاليا ،واتخد من المدينة عاصمة وواضعا بذلك أسس الدولة الجزائرية الحديثة بحدودها الترابية الحالية تقريبا.



[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]تاريخ الجزائر 

كانت خاضعة لقرطاجة في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ثم احتلها الرومان سنة 42 ق.م. و فتحها العرب سنة 682 م. خضعت لحكم الفاطميين وبني عبد الواد والحفصيين. وفي سنة 1518 خضعت لحكم العثمانيين ثم احتلها الفرنسيون سنة 1830 وفي سنة 1954 اندلعت الثورة التحريرية الجزائرية نالت استقلالها سنة 1962.



قوس الامبراطور الروماني تراجان في ثاموگادي (تمقاد)



الفترات القديمة 

دلت الأحفوريات التي تم العثور عليها في الجزائر (طاسيلي والهقار) على تواجد الإنسان قبل أزيد من 500,000 سنة (العصر الحجري). تطورت حضارات إنسانية بدائية مختلفة في الشمال: حضارة إيبيرية-مغاربية (13،000-8,000 ق.م) حسبما دلت عليه الآثار التي تم العثور عليها بالقرب من تلمسان، تلتها حضارات قفصية (نسبة إلى الفترة التي قامت فيها حضارات مشابهة في قفصة بتونس-7،500 إلى 4،000 ق.م-) بالقرب من قسنطينة، بالإضافة إلى حضارات أخرى في مناطق متفرقة الصحراء. 


قوس تيمقاد الرومانية

لا يعرف بالتحديد الأصول التاريخية للبربر (أو الأمازيغ)، إلا أن الكل يجمع أنهم كانوا من أوائل الشعوب التي استوطنت هذه المناطق. كان الصيد أهم نشاطاتهم البدائية، ثم تحولوا إلى نشاطي الرعي والزراعة، انتظموا في تجمعات قبلية كبيرة، أطلق عليهم المؤرخون الإغريق تسمية "ليبيون"، وعرفوا عند الرومان باسم "نوميديون" و"موريسيون". 

استقر في الجزائر العديد من الشعوب الأخرى على مدى الـ3000 سنة الأخيرة. كان الفينيقيون (1000 قبل الميلاد)، الإغريق ثم الرومان (200 قبل الميلاد) من أهم القادمين الجدد إلى البلاد. أسست إحدى قبائل البربر النوميدية دولة مستقلة قادها الملك ماسينيسا، دامت الدولة قرنا من الزمن حتى مجئ الرومان وخلعهم لآخر ملوكها يوغرطا. أصبحت المملكة جزءا من الإمبراطورية


الدول الإسلامية 



المسجد الكبير في الجزائر

مع مجيئ العرب في القرن الثامن الميلادي. أدخل هؤلاء الاسلام إلى البلاد. عرفت البلاد قيام أولى الدول الاسلامية المستقلة (الأغالبة، الرستميون، الأدارسة). مع ظهور الفاطميين تغير تدفق الفتوحات إلى الخارج ففتح هؤلاء بلاد مصر و الشام والحجاز، ثم تركوا البلاد إلى جهة الشرق. عرفت البلاد نزوح العديد من القبائل العربية (هلال، سليم، بني المعقل)إليها بتشجيع من الفاطميين. ابتداءا من القرن الـ11 م سيطر على البلاد العديد من السلالات البربرية (الزيريون، الحماديون، الموحدون، الزيانيون، الحفصيون، المرينيون). 

قام الأخوان "باربروسة" عروج وخير الدين، بوضع بلاد الجزائر تحت سيادة الدولة العثمانية. جعلا من سواحل البلاد قاعدة لعملياتهم البحرية على الأساطيل المسيحية. بلغت هذه النشاطات ذروتها سنة 1600 م، (أطلق على مدينة الجزائر اسم دار الجهاد). سنة 1827 م يقوم الداي حسين (حاكم الجزائر) بإهانة القنصل الفرنسي. بعد حصار طويل قامت فرنسا باحتلال الجزائر سنة 1830 م، لقي الفرنسيون مقاومة شديدة من طرف السكان. قاد الأمير عبد القادر حركة المقاومة في غرب البلاد. أخرت هذه الثورات عملية السيطرة على البلاد. أكمل الفرنسيون احتلال الجزائر سنة 1900 م عندما تمكنوا من إخضاع الطوارق في جنوب البلاد (الأهقار). 
العصر الحديث 



The Spanish fort of Santa Cruz, Oran.

حول الفرنسيون الجزائر إلى مقاطعة مكملة لمقاطعات فرنسا (الأم)، نزح أكثر من مليون مستوطن (فرنسيون، إيطاليون، إسبان ...) من الضفة الشمالية للبحر الأبيض المتوسط لفلاحة السهل الساحلي الجزائري واحتلّوا الأجزاء المهمة من مدن الجزائر. اعتبرت فرنسا كل المواطنين ذوي الاصول الأوروبية (واليهود أيضا) مواطنين فرنسيين (كما في فرنسا الأم)، لهم حق في التمثيل في البرلمان، بينما أخضع السكان العرب والبربر المحليون (عرفوا باسم الأهالي) إلى نظام تفرقة عنصرية. 

سنة 1954، أعلنت جبهة التحرير الوطنية (إف إل إن) بدأ الثورة الجزائرية، نظرا لطبيعة البلاد والقوة المستعمرة طبق قادة الجبهة تكتيك حرب العصابات ضد القوة المحتلة؛ بعد أكثر من 7 سنين من المعارك والحروب في الحواضر و الأرياف وتقديم مليون ونصف المليون من الشهداء، (وخمسة ملايين من الشهداء منذ بدء الاستعمار سنة 1830 حتى اندلاع ثورة التحرير) نجح الثوار في إخراج الفرنسيين من البلاد، واستقلت الجزائر سنة 1962 م. 

أول رؤساء الجزائر، أحمد بن بلة (و أحد قادة جبهة التحرير)، تم عزله من قبل حليفه السابق ووزير دفاعه، هواري بومدين في 1965 م. تمتّعت البلاد تحت النظام الإشتراكي للحزب الواحد بـ25 سنة من الاستقرار والإزدهار والرخاء في شتى مجالات الحياة الإجتماعية والإقتصادية والتعليمية. 

في التسعينيات، دخلت الجزائر في دوامة من العنف بعد أن تدخل الجيش ليمنع الحزب السياسي الإسلامي "الجبهة الإسلامية للإنقاذ" من تولي السلطة، بعد أول انتخابات تعددية (شاركت فيها عدة أحزاب) تعرفها البلاد. قتل أكثر من 200,000 شخص، أغلب القتلى من المدنيين، تبنت عدة مجموعات مسلحة هذه العمليات (الجماعة الإسلامية المسلحة وغيرها).[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الجغرافيا 


خريطة طبوغرافية للجزائر



تعتبر الجزائر الدولة الثانية في إفريقيا وفي العالم العربي من حيث المساحة بعد السودان و تتربع الجزائر على أربع أنواع من التضاريس متباينة من ناحية الامتداد و التي تتابع من الشمال إلى الجنوب: 
في الشمال، وعلى امتداد ساحل المتوسط، تمتد سهول التل الجزائري بعرض متباين (من 80 إلى 190 كلم) و تحتوي على معظم الأراضي الزراعية. 

يأتي بعدها حزام جبلي يحتوي على عدة سلاسل جبلية (الأطلس التلي، الأطلس الصحراوي و مرتفعات الأوراس) تحيط بدورها منطقة شاسعة مرتفعة تعرف بالهضاب العليا تحتوي على أراض شبه قاحلة وبحيرات مالحة (الشطوط) تجمع المياه السطحية (النقطة الدنيا: شط ملغيغ، 40 مترا تحت مستوى سطح البحر). 

جنوب الأطلس الصحراوي، تمتد الصحراء الجزائرية التي تمثل لوحدها أكثر من 80 % من المساحة الكلية للجزائر. تتمثل الصحراء في عدة هضاب صخرية و سهول حجرية تتخللها منطقتان رمليتان (العرق الغربي الكير و العرق الشرقي الكبير) و اللتان تمثلان مساحات شاسعة من الهضاب الرملية. في منطقة الهقار بالقرب من تمنراست (أو تمنغاست بالأمازيغية) تتواجد أعلى قمة في البلاد و هي قمة تاهات. 

يسود الجزء الشمالي من الجزائر مناخ البحر الأبيض المتوسط. بينما تتميز الجهات الجنوبية بمناخها الصحراوي الجاف. 

أهم و أكبر مدن الجزائر هي الجزائر و هي عاصمة البلاد أيضا، و من المدن الكبيرة الأخرى وهران و قسنطينة. من بين الأماكن الأثرية و السياحية في الجزائر ، صنفت 7 منها في قائمة التراث العالمي: آثار قلعة بني حماد، وادي ميزاب، آثار مدينة جْميلة (كويكول باللاتنية)، آثار تيبازة، وقصبة مدينة الجزائر.[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]السطح و المناخ



تتوزع مظاهر السطح في الجزائر، على خمسة أقاليم طبيعية متميزة، هي من الشمال إلى الجنوب: الساحل، والتل، والهضاب العليا، والمرتفعات الأطلسية، والصحراء. 



الساحل

تتكون أراضي هذا الإقليم من سلسلة من الصخور العالية والشواطئ الرملية، تتخللها بعض الخلجان، تقوم بها مدن الموانئ كوهران وبجاية وسكيكدة وعنابة، وبه جيوب سهلية صغيرة عند مصبات الأنهار. ومناخ هذا الإقليم معتدل، يتميز باعتدال شتائه وصيفه الحار الجاف، وبغزارة أمطاره، التي تتراوح بين 800 و1,000 ملم. 
التل

يتكون إقليم التل من سلسلة من السهول الساحلية المنخفضة كسهول وهران والمتيجة وعنابة، المشهورة بإنتاج الغلال والخضراوات والفواكه، والسهول الداخلية المرتفعة، كسهل تلمسان وسيدي بلعباس والسرسو وقسنطينة، وهي متخصصة في إنتاج الحبوب والكروم. 

وإقليم التل أقل مطراً من إقليم الساحل، إذ يتراوح معدل سقوط الأمطار ما بين 500 و700 ملم في السنة، وهو أكثر اتساعًا في مداه الحراري، وله السمات العامة لمناخ البحر المتوسط. 
الهضاب العليا

ينحصر هذا الإقليم بين سلسلتين جبليتين متوازيتين هما أطلس التل شمالاً، والأطلس الصحراوي جنوبًا. يتراوح ارتفاع أراضيه بين 800 و1,000م تتخللها منخفضات تغمرها المياه المالحة تسمى السبخات، أو الشطوط. ومناخ هذا الإقليم قاري وأمطاره قليلة إذ يتراوح معدل سقوط الأمطار بين 400 و 500 ملم، تسمح بزراعة الحبوب التي تشكل الإنتاج الرئيسي لهذا الإقليم، منذ أقدم العصور. 
المرتفعات الأطلسية

يشكل هذا الإقليم الحد الطبيعي بين شمالي الجزائر وجنوبها، ويتكون من سلسلة من المرتفعات تمتد بطول 700كم، تشكل حاجزاً طبيعياً في وجه الصحراء، تتخللها ممرات ودروب طبيعية تمر منها أهم طرق المواصلات بين الصحراء والشمال. ويمثل جبل الأوراس أعلى ارتفاع في الإقليم عند قمة الشلية حيث يبلغ نحو 2,329 م. 

تكسو الغابات سفوحه الشمالية، ويصل معدل سقوط الأمطار عليه بين 250 و400ملم سنويًا. أما سفوحه الجنوبية فقاحلة جرداء. ومن عجائب الطبيعة في هذا الإقليم أن تتعايش غابات الأرز والفلين، مع واحات النخيل، على بعد لا يزيد على 30كم. 



الصحراء الكبرى







تشكل أكبر جزء من الأراضي الجزائرية، وتتنوع بها المظاهر الطبيعية؛ ففي شمالها الشرقي منطقة منخفضة (شط ملغيغ 31م تحت سطح البحر) تتجمع فيها أهم الواحات، ثم منطقة الكثبان الرملية في العرق الشرقي الكبير، والعرق الغربي، ويتراوح ارتفاع هذه الكثبان بين 200 و500م. ثم منطقة الهضاب في تادميت، وأخيراً منطقة جبلية في الجنوب الشرقي، في التاسيلي والأحجار بها جبال شاهقة، أعلى قممها تاهيت 2,918م. وهذه المنطقة احتضنت واحدة من أهم الحضارات القديمة في العالم. مناخها قاري قليل الأمطار، شديد الحرارة.[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]التقسيمات الإدارية 

الولايات الجزائرية حسب الترقيم الإداري






الجزائر مقسمة إداريا إلى ثمان وأربعين -48- ولاية (+ 5 ولايات استحدثت مؤخرا)، سميت كل ولاية على اسم المدينة الرئيسية ، تنقسم الولايات بدورها إلى دوائر، ثم إلى بلديات وهذه الأخيرة هي أصغر التقسيمات الإدارية في الجزائر. 

بعد استقلالها عن فرنسا كانت الجزائر مقسمة إلى 15 مقاطعة. تم استحداث تقسيمات جديدة (الولايات)، واستقر عددها بين الفترة من 1974-1983 م على 31 ولاية، ولا زالت هذه الولايات الأصلية تحتفظ إلى اليوم بترقيمها الأصلي (من 1-أدرار إلى 31-وهران). سنة 1983 م تم استحداث 16 ولاية جديدة (من 32-البيض إلى 48-غليزان). وهذه هي قائمة الولايات حسب الترقيم الإداري الرسمي: 


1 ولاية أدرار 
2 ولاية الشلف 
3 ولاية الأغواط 
4 ولاية أم البواقي 
5 ولاية باتنة 
6 ولاية بجاية 
7 ولاية بسكرة 
8 ولاية بشار 
9 ولاية البليدة 
10 ولاية البويرة 
11 ولاية تمنراست 
12 ولاية تبسة 
13 ولاية تلمسان 
14 ولاية تيارت 
15 ولاية تيزي وزو 
16 ولاية الجزائر 	17 ولاية الجلفة 
18 ولاية جيجل 
19 ولاية سطيف 
20 ولاية سعيدة 
21 ولاية سكيكدة 
22 ولاية سيدي بلعباس 
23 ولاية عنابة 
24 ولاية قالمة 
25 ولاية قسنطينة 
26 ولاية المدية 
27 ولاية مستغانم 
28 ولاية المسيلة 
29 ولاية معسكر 
30 ولاية ورقلة 
31 ولاية وهران 
32 ولاية البيض 	33 ولاية إليزي 
34 ولاية برج بوعريريج 
35 ولاية بومرداس 
36 ولاية الطارف 
37 ولاية تندوف 
38 ولاية تسمسيلت 
39 ولاية الوادي 
40 ولاية خنشلة 
41 ولاية سوق أهراس 
42 ولاية تيبازة 
43 ولاية ميلة 
44 ولاية عين الدفلى 
45 ولاية النعامة 
46 ولاية عين تموشنت 
47 ولاية غرداية 
48 ولاية غليزان



[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]سياسة الجزائر 



عبد العزيز بوتفليقة، رئيس الجزائر

النظام الرسمي في الجزائر ذو طابع ديموقراطي، تم منذ 1990 م،

رئيس الجمهورية هو أعلى سلطة في الدولة، يتم انتخابه عن طريق الاقتراع العام لعهدة واحدة مدتها 5 سنوات، يمكن أن تتجدد مرة واحدة فقط (حسب الدستور الحالي). يقوم رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين رئيس الحكومة ، والذي يقوم بدوره بتعيين مجلس الوزراء. 

يكلف رئيس الدولة رئيس الحكومة بتشكيل حكومة وطنية، ويوافق على تشكيل وزرائها، كما يرأس أعمال مجلس الوزراء، وهو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والحكومة مسؤولة أمام البرلمان، الذي ينتخبه الشعب، وتبلغ مدة الرئاسة في الجزائر خمس سنوات قابلة للتجديد. 

يتشكل البرلمان الجزائري من غرفتين، المجلس الشعبي الوطني، وعدد أعضائه 380، ويتم انتخابهم كل خمس سنوات، و مجلس الأمة (الغرفة الثانية) وعدد أعضائه 144 عضوا.يعين رئيس الجمهورية ثلثهم اي 48 عضوا بينما ينتخب الثلثيين الاخرين من المجالس الشعبية الولائية بحصة عضوين عن كل ولاية من الولايات 48 للجزائر . 

بعد استقلالها في بداية الستينيات، قامت الجزائر بمساندة العديد من الحركات التحررية في العالم، ثم أصبحت من أقطاب حركة عدم الانحياز. رغم القواسم التاريخية والثقافية المشتركة للشعبين الجزائري والمغربي، اتسمت علاقات البلدين بالتوتر، وهذا منذ السنوات الأولى لاستقلال الجزائر. ترجع أحد الأسباب الأولى لهذه التوترات إلى مطالبة المغرب بجزء من التراب الجزائري الواقع في شرق المملكة أو ما يعرف بمنطقة تندوف، مما أدى إلى اندلاع نزاع مسلح سنة 1963 م، بعدها بسنوات أعلنت الجزائر مساندتها لحركة بوليزاريو الصحراوية، والتي تهدف إلى استقلال الصحراء الغربية. استعادت العلاقات الثنائية نوعا من الحيوية في أواخر الثمانينيات، فتم الإعلان عن ميلاد اتحاد المغرب العربي، إلا أن القرارات السياسية التي تم اتخاذها بقيت تراوح مكانها. بعد اندلاع أحداث العنف في الجزائر في التسعينيات اتهمت الأخيرة المغرب بتقديم يد العون لبعض الجماعات المسلحة.[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

السياحة في الجزائر 


 

تظل الدهشة معقودة على فضاءات المشهد الجزائري ولا يؤجلها بين مشهد وآخر سوى حرارة اللقاء مع الإنسان الجزائري صاحب التقاليد الأصيلة المزينة بابتسامة الود والترحاب تجدها هناك في الجنوب حيث الصحراء المبسوطة أمامك بسكونها، وحيث تأسرك مغامرة الارتياد وتحفزك على التجربة المثيرة لتنام على رمالها الناعمة تحت نجوم الليل تلمع في سمائه الصافية. 
ويثري تجربتك الإنسانية اللقاء مع أهل الصحراء قبائل الطوارق المتميزين بطبيعتهم الخاصة وأهم ملامحها شدة ترحيبهم بالضيف والاحتفاء به وإحاطته بمشاعر دافئة من الود والبشاشة. 
والنخلة هي عروس الواحات السامقة، والغزلان الصحراوية تجد مرتعا لها في المحميات الطبيعية حيث يمكن مشاهدة الوعل ذي الأذنين الواسعتين أيضا..  
وفي الشمال تظلك الأشكال والألوان، بالكروم وأشجار الفاكهة والحمضيات وأشجار الصنوبر البحري على السواحل.. والصيد متوافر في الشمال لمحبيه حيث يجد القناصون وفرة من القنص، أما الطيور بمختلف أشكالها فتتكاثر بسرعة في الشمال لتهاجر موسميا وتعود، مثل اللقلق والنعام والسمان. 




*خطط مستقبلية* 
 

ركزت الخطوات الجديدة التي اتبعتها الحكومة الجزائرية خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية على تبني إستراتيجية مستدامة للتنمية السياحية حتى العام 2010 علاوة على إنشاء هيئة متخصصة لدعم الاستثمار السياحي وربط التوسع السياحي بالوكالة الوطنية للتنمية السياحية التي حددت في الآونة الأخيرة 20 موقعا سياحيا لتنميتها في إطار الخطة المشار إليها. 
وتمتد تلك المواقع على مساحة ألف هكتار. وتنص الخطة على زيادة السعة الإيوائية بمقدار50 ألف سرير بكلفة تبلغ 75 بليون دينار جزائري (حوالي مليار دولار أميركي) كما تنص على زيادة معدل الحركة السياحية الوافدة لتصل إلى 2.1 مليون سائح أجنبي و 980 ألف سائح وطني غير مقيم من المهاجرين.  
وتقضي الخطة بإيجاد فرص عمل لمائة ألف موظف لشغل 25 ألف وظيفة مباشرة و 75 ألفا غير مباشرة. وتتوقع الخطة زيادة عوائد الدخل السياحي لتصل إلى ما يقارب 6.1 مليارات دولار. 
إلى ذلك فإن إنشاء المجلس الوطني للسياحة في الجزائر من شأنه التكفل بجميع الجوانب المتعلقة بتنمية وتطوير صناعة السياحة على ضوء تمثيله لجميع المؤسسات والأجهزة المرتبطة مباشرة بتنمية وترقية النشاطات السياحية وتحسين نوعية الخدمات السياحية وترقية الصورة السياحية للجزائر في الخارج والمساهمة في إعادة الاعتبار للتراث الوطني والثقافي الجزائري والمساهمة في تحسين الإطار المعيشي.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الجزائر العاصمة* 
 

أسسها الفينيقيون في القرن الثالث ق.م. وحكمها الرومان وأسموها أيكوزيوم، وبعد سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية وفد إليها كثيرون من العرب الذين خرجوا هروبا من الأندلس بعد زوال الحكم العربي عنها عام 1492. واستولى العثمانيون عليها بقيادة خير الدين بربروسا عام 1511 وفي القرن الثامن عشر استقل داي الجزائر بها عن تركيا إلى أن احتلها الفرنسيون عام 1830 لتخرجهم منها ثورة الجزائر عام 1962. 
تتميز مدينة الجزائر بقسميها الإسلامي القديم والأوروبي الحديث، ويعرف القديم باسم القصبة بشوارعها الضيقة ومساجدها العديدة وقلعتها التي بنيت في القرن السادس عشر.  
وتعد القصبة تراثا معماريا تاريخيا هاما وسجلت من قبل منظمة اليونسكو كتراث عالمي سنة 1992، ومن معالمها الحدائق والمرصد الفلكي والمتحف الوطني ودار الكتب الوطنية وجامعة الجزائر التي تأسست عام 1909. وفي القصبة كثير من القصور والمنازل الفاخرة ذات الطراز العربي الإسلامي ومن أبرز مساجدها المسجد الكبير ومسجد كتشاوة.  
ومن معالم مدينة الجزائر رياض الفتح وهو مجمع تجاري وثقافي يضم أسواقا حديثة ومطاعم وقاعات للسينما وفيه متحف المجاهدين الذي تعكس محتوياته المراحل التاريخية التي عرفتها الجزائر وفيه قرية لأرباب الصناعات والحرف الشعبية التقليدية وتتخلله المساحات الخضراء الجميلة، وهذا المجمع (المتحف) مبني تحت الأرض. 
ومن معالم الجزائر نصب الشهيد الذي يشرف على مينائها، وهو مبني على شكل نخلة طولها 92 مترا وحولها ثلاث شعب من البازلت ترمز إلى النهضة الجزائرية في مجالاتها الثلاثة، الصناعية والزراعية والثقافية.  
والجزائر العاصمة هي كبرى مدن البلاد ويسكنها نحو 5.3 ملايين نسمة وتقع على شاطئ المتوسط في منتصف الطريق الساحلي الذي يربط تونس شرقا بالمغرب، وهي من أجمل مدن ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط الجنوبي، وتنتشر أحياؤها ومبانيها فوق مجموعة من التلال المطلة على البحر، كما تنتشر على منحدراتها وسفوحها وفي السهل المنبسط تحتها غابات النخيل وأشجار الليمون والبرتقال والزيتون.  
*شاطئ سيدي فرج:* وهو مجمع سياحي أقيم على منطقة كانت ممرا للاحتلال الفرنسي، وهو الآن عامر بالمرافق الترويحية والسياحية، والفنادق والمطاعم وأماكن للترفيه والألعاب المائية كما يضم مسرحا مفتوحا ومرافق خاصة للعلاج الطبيعي باستخدام مياه البحر.  
*تيبازة:* وهي موقع يضم آثارا فينيقية ورومانية ماثلة، وفيها الآن أماكن للخدمات السياحية المتطورة من فنادق فخمة وقرى سياحية ومطاعم فاخرة. ومن أماكن الجذب السياحي في منطقة العاصمة مدينة شرشال السياحية. 


*البليدة* 



 

مدينة تقع في شمال الجزائر على سفوح جبال الأطلسي إلى الجنوب من سهل متيجة، وهي مركز إداري وتجاري وتشتهر بمنتجاتها الزراعية.  
وهي محاطة بالحدائق وكروم البرتقال والزيتون وأشجار اللوز وحقول القمح والشعير والتبغ وشتى أصناف الفاكهة وتشتهر بإنتاجها لمستخلصات الأزهار، وفيها مرتفعات الشريعة المشهورة بمرافق التزلج على الثلوج خلال فصل الشتاء.  


*الهقار والطاسيلي* 



 

تعتبر هاتان المنطقتان متحفين طبيعيين وصنفتهما منظمة اليونسكو في قائمة التراث العالمي. والهقار حيث القمم ترتفع إلى 3000 متر مقصد رئيسي للسياح الباحثين عن متعة المغامرة بين ممراتها الصخرية الملساء وحيث الرسوم والنقوش الأثرية التي تنبئ عن طريقة حياة إنسان تلك المنطقة قبل نحو 5000 سنة.  
ومن مقاصد المنطقة السياحية المهرجان السنوي الذي تشهده الهقار، وهو تقليد يبرز تراث وثقافة الصحراء إلى جانب نشاطاته ذات الطابع الاقتصادي والتجاري التبادلي بين البلدان الصحراوية المجاورة مثل النيجر ومالي. 
وأصبح المهرجان يستقطب السياح الراغبين في معايشة أجوائه الخاصة المفعمة بالنشاطات الثقافية والفنية والفلكلورية واستعراضات الإبل، ويوجد في منطقة الهقار الأسيكرام وهو ممر يعتبر من أجمل مقاصد السياح خاصة للتمتع بالمشهد الفريد هناك لشروق وغروب الشمس.  


*غرداية* 



 


تقع مدينة غرداية بعد مدينتي العطف ومليكة حيث أسسها الأباضية في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي، وذلك في العام 1053م وتبعد عن العاصمة الجزائرية 600 كم جنوبا.  
وعلى غرار جميع قرى وادي ميزاب يحاط قصرا مليكة وغرداية بسور يعلو كل واحد منهما مسجد يهيمن ويشرف على الحياة الروحية والاجتماعية في المدينة، كما نجد المنازل مشيدة حول المسجد بشكل هرمي بحيث توفر لكل منزل الحرية وتراعي في هندستها حقوق الجار والمنافع العامة للسكان، وقد بنيت بمواد محلية.  
وقد أدرجت بلدية غرداية ضمن المعالم التاريخية العالمية من جانب منظمة اليونيسكو عام 1982م. ومن أهم هذه المعالم المسجد الكبير الذي تعلوه مئذنة بها 114 درجة صعود بعدد سور القرآن الكريم، وساحة السوق القديم التي تسمى الرحبة وسط القصر القديم، والسوق الكبير الذي يسمى أيضا ساحة النصر حيث يتم فيه البيع بالمزاد العلني والذي يكتظ بالحركة يوم الجمعة، ومسجد الشيخ عمي سعيد ومقبرته.  
وتتميز غرداية بحرفها التقليدية خصوصا نسيج الزرابي والفرش والسجاد المصنوع من الصوف الرفيع والبسط والمخدات ذات الرموز والأشكال البربرية المستوحاة من البيئة المحلية والألبسة العائلية التقليدية، إضافة إلى حرفة صناعة النحاس من حلي وأطباق.  
وتتوزع 100 ألف شجرة نخيل على مساحة لا تتعدى 590 كلم مربعا تتضمن 24 صنفا أجودها دقلة نور وأتقباله، ومن ضمن الزراعات التي نجحت في المنطقة الفول السوداني والقطن والفراولة. 
ويعتبر مناخ غرداية جافا نظرا لوقوعها في عمق الصحراء، وتتفاوت حرارتها بين الليل والنهار وبين فصلي الشتاء والصيف، إذ تتراوح شتاء ما بين درجة واحدة و25 وفي الصيف بين 18 و48 درجة، ويحدث في فصل الشتاء أن تنخفض الحرارة إلى ما دون الصفر خصوصا في الليل. 


*بجاية* 



 

تقع على ساحل المتوسط وشاطئها مطل على خليج في مشهد فائق الجمال يجمع بين الغابات الخضراء ومياه البحر وتزدهر فيها الخدمات السياحية للمدن البحرية حيث المسابح والشواطئ والرمال النظيفة والمطاعم التي تقدم أشهى الوجبات من ثمار البحر واسماك المتوسط.  
وهي إلى ذلك من أهم مرافئ النفط الجزائرية حيث تصب في خزاناتها أنابيب النفط الآتية من آبار حاسي مسعود في أقصى الجنوب ومنها للتصدير إلى أنحاء العالم. وهي أيضا مدينة تجارية وصناعية تزدهر فيها الحرف التقليدية إلى جانب الصناعات الحديثة وأهمها البتروكيماويات والمستحضرات الكيماوية كالأدوية والمنظفات والمبيدات.  
وهي أيضا كمدن المتوسط حكمها الرومان بعد تغلبهم على قرطاجة ثم اتخذها الوندال عاصمة لهم في القرن الخامس. تعاقب على حكمها البربر فالأسبان ثم العثمانيون فالفرنسيون إلى الاستقلال. ومن أبرز معالمها الجامع الذي بني في القرن السادس عشر وقلعة بناها الأسبان عام 1545م. اقترن اسمها بصناعة الشموع إذ كانت تصدر مادتها الخام ولذلك أخذت الشموع اسمها بالفرنسية (Bougie) وكذلك شموع الاحتراق بوجيات المستخدمة في محركات السيارات.  


*تلمسان* 



 

مركز ولاية تلمسان وتقع على مسافة 600 كم إلى الغرب من الجزائر العاصمة وهي محاذية للحدود المغربية إلى الجنوب الغربي من وهران وتعتبر من أهم مراكز التاريخ والآثار في الجزائر خاصة تراثها المعماري العربي الإسلامي، وقد استقر فيها الأندلسيون العرب بعد رحيلهم من الأندلس عام 1292.  
وبنيت في منطقة تلمسان المدينة القديمة المعروفة باسم أغادير والحديثة واسمها تافرزت في القرن الثامن الميلادي وأعاد بناءها السلطان الموحدي يوسف بن تاشفين وأطلق عليها اسم تاغرارت.  
تحيط بتلمسان إلى جهة الجنوب سفوح جبال الأطلسي وهي غنية بالحدائق والكروم والواحات، وتشتهر بصناعة المفروشات والسجاد والجلود والمنسوجات الصوفية والحريرية والقطنية واستخراج الزيوت النباتية والأسمدة. وقد ازدهرت أيام المرابطين بمراكزها الدينية وفيها عدد كبير من المساجد التاريخية الرائعة كالجامع الكبير وجامع سيدي بلحسن وضريح الوالي الصالح سيدي بومدين. 
وفي تلمسان مقاصد سياحية هامة تحوي مرافق طبيعية خلابة وخدمات راقية ومنها محطة حمام شيغر للعلاج بالمياه المعدنية الساخنة وحمام بوغرارة، وفيها شلالات لوريط بمياهها العذبة وفيها عدة واحات خضراء وسهول خصبة. 


*جيجل* 



 

ميناء تجاري قديم أسسه الفينيقيون وتعاقب عليها كل من الرومان والأسبان والأتراك. وتتميز جيجل بجبالها وكهوفها المدهشة وحولها غابات كثيفة تشكل بخضرتها مع زرقة مياه البحر مشهدا خلابا. 
وتزخر جيجل بمعالم أثرية كثيرة جعلت منها مقصدا لآلاف السياح الذين يفدون إليها حيث يجدون المرافق والخدمات السياحية المتميزة ومن معالمها الكورنيش البحري المطل على مناظر غاية في الروعة وكذلك توجد بها حديقة كبرى تضم أصنافا نادرة من الحيوانات والطيور. 


*عنابة* 



 

هي رابعة كبريات المدن الجزائرية، ومن أبرز الموانئ على المتوسط وتقع إلى أقصى الشمال الشرقي من البلاد، وهي مدينة تاريخية أسسها الفينيقيون وحكمها الرومان وأطلقوا عليها اسم هيبوريغيوس واستولى عليها الفندل عام 431.  
وفي القرن السابع الميلادي أصبحت عنابة تحت الحكم العربي الإسلامي مدينة هامة وميناء تجاريا نشطا ثم استولى الأسبان عليها في القرن السادس عشر ثم الفرنسيون عام 1832 إلى أن نالت كبقية مدن الجزائر استقلالها عام 1962.  
ومن أبرز معالم عنابة المسجد الكبير وكاتدرائية القديس أوغسطين وهو فيلسوف ولد وترعرع في الجزائر قبل أكثر من 1500 عام، وقد وضعت وزارة السياحة الجزائرية برنامجا سياحيا للتعريف به ومما يشار إليه أن لهذا القديس 18 مليونا من الأتباع لا سيما في الولايات المتحدة حيث بنوا هناك أكثر من 500 كنيسة.  
وعلى مرتفعات عنابة توجد حاليا مرافق سياحية تضم منتجعا للاستجمام وممارسة الرياضة. وتعتبر عنابة اليوم مركزا تجاريا وصناعيا هاما حيث يوجد بها مجمع مرموق للحديد والصلب ومصانع لتسييل الغاز وتكرير النفط وللكيماويات وتعليب الأغذية وإنتاج الفلين والإسمنت وتخدمها شبكة الخطوط الحديدية وهي مركز مهم لتصدير الحديد والفوسفات والحمضيات.  


*قسنطينة* 



 

هي ثالثة كبرى مدن الجزائر وتبعد عن العاصمة 400 كم وتقع على مرتفع يبلغ نحو 534 مترا فوق سطح البحر ثم تنحدر نحو المتوسط وبالقرب منها جبال الأطلسي، وقسنطينة مدينة قديمة جدا وقد احتفلت مؤخرا بذكرى مرور 2500 عام على تأسيسها من قبل القرطاجيين ثم حكمها الرومان. 
وفي عهد الملك دومينوس قامت فيها ثورة العام 313م تصدى لها الملك قسطنطين الأكبر ولحقها دمار كبير فأعاد بناءها، ومنذ ذلك الحين تعرف باسمه وكانت قبل ذلك تحت حكم النوميديين وعرفت باسم سرتا وتشتهر قسنطينة بجسورها المعلقة وبالمزارع المحيطة بها وتزدهر فيها صناعة الآليات خاصة الجرارات الزراعية والمنسوجات والصناعات الجلدية.  
وتبرز قسنطينة باعتبارها مركزا لدور العلم وتعليم القرآن الكريم وتخرج منها علماء ومفكرون إسلاميون بارزون منهم عبد الحميد بن باديس مؤسس جمعية العلماء المسلمين وتزخر المدينة بالمعالم التاريخية والدينية ومنها الجامع الكبير الذي يعود بناؤه إلى القرن الثالث عشر وضريح سيدي راشد وفيها قصر الباي أحمد الذي يعد نموذجا رائعا لفن العمارة العربية الإسلامية وفيها حمام سيدي مير للمياه الساخنة.  
أما وسط المدينة فهو بحد ذاته مقصد سياحي متميز إلى جانب كونه ملتقى لكل الطرق ومركز النشاط والحركة للمدينة.  
ومما يشار إليه في قسنطينة أنها واحدة من مراكز الموسيقى الأندلسية كما يشار إلى تميز مطبخها بالوجبات التقليدية الشهية بالإضافة إلى منتوجاتها من الصناعات الحرفية التقليدية كالنحاسيات والتطريز بخيوط الذهب وهو الفن المعروف باسم القندورة الذي يمكن مشاهدة الحرفيين وهم يقومون به في دكاكينهم في أسواق المدينة القديمة.  


*وهران* 



 

أو الباهية كم يطيب لأهلها أن يسموها وهي ثاني أكبر مدينة في الجزائر وعاصمة الغرب الجزائري، وهي واقعة على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط في أقصى غرب البلاد، وميناؤها من أشهر موانئ المتوسط وهي مركز تجاري هام وترتبط بداخل البلاد وبتلمسان والمغرب بخط للسكة الحديدية وفيها صناعات مزدهرة مثل البتروكيماويات والحديد والصلب.  
وهران مدينة قديمة جدا ولكن تأسيسها يعود عموما إلى التجار الأندلسيين والمغاربة في القرن العاشر الميلادي (937م). احتلها الأسبان عام 1509 الذين طردوا على أيدي العثمانيين عام 1792م، إلى أن احتلها الفرنسيون 1838م حتى استقلال الجزائر.  
ومدينة وهران تجمع بين طرازين للمعمار أحدهما حديث على أيدي الفرنسيين والثاني قديم على الطراز الأندلسي الإسباني وهي محاطة بكروم العنب، وطقسها لطيف ويسود المعيشة فيها جو من الهدوء، أما شوارعها فتمتلئ بالحركة والنشاط.  
ومن معالم المدينة حي الدرب وحي المدينة الحديثة وساحة الأول من نوفمبر وجامع الباشا المبني عام 1796م وهناك على الشاطئ أرصفة يحلو فيها التنزه عصرا ومساء، وفي منطقة وهران توجد عين الترك السياحية التي تتوافر فيها الفنادق وفيها مجمع الأندلس السياحي المطل على خليج على المتوسط. وفيه برج سانتا كروز الذي أسسه الأسبان.  
ومن المدن المجاورة لوهران مدينة مستغانم الساحلية التي تعد مزيجا من التراث الأندلسي والتركي وتشتهر هذه المدينة بكونها منبعا للفنون والموسيقى والثقافة وفيها مسرح مكشوف، وفي منطقة وهران توجد مدينة معسكر الأمازيغية القديمة وهي عاصمة الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري الذي ينتمي إلى قبائل بني شقران وقد قاد المقاومة ضد الفرنسيين من العام 1832 إلى العام 1849م وفي هذه المنطقة تكثر الينابيع والحمامات المعدنية ذات الأصول الرومانية. 


*مدن أخرى* 



 

باتنة: مدينة ذات طبيعة جميلة تقع في سفوح جبال الأوراس وهي مركز الولاية وتعرف بجودة منتوجاتها الزراعية، كما تعرف بمصنوعاتها الحرفية التقليدية.  
سطيف: تقع إلى الشمال الشرقي من الجزائر وتبعد عن العاصمة 300 كم وهي مدينة بنيت خلال الاستعمار الفرنسي على أطلال مدينة ستيفين الرومانية القديمة. وتعاقبت على حكمها حضارات خلفت آثارا وشواهد لا تزال ماثلة، ومن أهمها مدينة جميلة الرومانية التي تعد من أجمل مثيلاتها الرومانية القديمة في حوض المتوسط وصنفت من قبل منظمة اليونسكو عام 1967 كتراث عالمي. 
وسطيف مركز تجاري وفيها مناجم للفوسفات وتتميز بمنسوجاتها المحلية التقليدية وفيها سوق زراعية مشهورة، وإلى ذلك تعرف سطيف بأنها مدينة الولي الصالح سيدي الخير.  
سيدي بلعباس: تقع وسط غرب الجزائر على نهر ميكرا، وتحيط بها كروم العنب والبساتين والمزارع وحقول القمح وهي سوق زراعية هامة وفيها صناعات متطورة كالمعدات الزراعية والالكترونيات.  
سكيكدة: وهي ميناء على خليج ستورا في البحر الأبيض المتوسط وتقع في شمال شرق الجزائر ومنها تصدر قسنطينة منتجاتها وقد تطورت فيها صناعات تكرير النفط وتسييل الغاز الطبيعي والبتروكيماويات.  
تمتاز سكيكدة بمناظرها الطبيعية الخلابة خاصة شاطئ ستورا وشاطئ ابن مهيدي وشاطئ الفل كما تكثر فيها الحدائق والبساتين وتعرف بجودة إنتاجها من فاكهة الفراولة، وهي كعديد من المدن الجزائرية القديمة بنيت فوق موقع يعود إلى عهد قرطاجة وازدهرت لاحقا كميناء تجاري في العهد الروماني.  
تبسّه: تتربع في أحضان جبال الأطلسي شمال شرق الجزائر، ومن معالمها السياحية الأثرية القديمة قوس كركلا الروماني وكاتدرائية بنيت في القرن الرابع وأسوار ومعابد بيزنطية مرممة. وتبسه هي تفستا الرومانية اتخذها الإمبراطور أغسطس معسكرا لقواته عام 25 ق.م.  
تقرت: مدينة صحراوية وهي مقصد سياحي معروف في الجزائر بالإضافة إلى كونها تحوي آبارا للنفط وبها واحات واسعة مزروعة بأشجار النخيل.  
تيمقاد: مدينة قائمة بحالها تبرز للسائح بعد زيارته لها عظمة وتنظيم وانسجام الحياة الاقتصادية والثقافية خلال العهد الروماني. شيدها في سنة 100 ميلادي الإمبراطور تراجان بهدف التصدي لهجومات أهالي جبال الأوراس ويقام فيها حاليا أهم المهرجانات والمحافل الدولية ذات الطابع الثقافي السياحي.  
منطقة الساورة: تضم العديد من الواحات منها واحة بني عباس التي تعتبر عاصمة لها وواحة بشار، وأدرار وتاغيت التي تعتبر من أروع الواحات في الصحراء وأفضل فضاء للراحة والجمال وتوجد فيها قصور قديمة.  
تيميمون: عاصمة القورارة تسمى بالواحات الحمراء نسبة للون الأحمر الغالب على عمرانها، وهي واحدة من أجمل الواحات في الصحراء.  
منطقة المزاب: تتميز المنطقة بأصالتها وطابعها المعماري الفريد من نوعه الذي هو مزيج بين الجمال والبساطة المستمدة من نمط المعيشة، وليس بإمكان السائح أن يقصد مزاب دون أن يزور بني برقى المدينة المقدسة للمزاب والتي أسست سنة 1050 ميلادي وهي معروفة بسوقها التقليدي وأسوارها التي تغلق قبل صلاة العشاء. كما تعتبر المنطقة مركزا هاما للصناعات التقليدية منها النحاس والنسيج على وجه الخصوص وهي مؤهلات سمحت لها بأن تصنف كتراث عالمي من جانب اليونسكو.  
منطقة بسكرة، عروس الزيبان: تشتهر ببساتين النخيل التي تنتج أجود أنواع التمور في العالم وهي دقلة نور بالإضافة إلى معالم سياحية هامة منها حمام الصالحين.  
الوادي- لؤلؤة الصحراء: كما تسمى بمدينة الألف قبة نسبة إلى الطراز المعماري الخاص بهذه المنطقة الصحراوية.  
ورقلة: تعد من أقدم المدن الصحراوية، أسسها في القرن الحادي عشر الأباضيون. وكانت عاصمة العديد من الممالك آخرها الأدارسة في القرن السابع عشر، كما أطلق عليها ابن خلدون بوابة السودان إذ كانت ممرا للقادمين من السودان، وأصبحت في يومنا هذا قطبا هاما بفضل المردود الناتج عن نشاطاتها النفطية لمنطقة حاسي مسعود التي تعتبر من أهم الحقول النفطية في الجزائر وهي تعرف باحتضانها الزاوية التيجانية التي يقصدها الآلاف من الحجاج الأفارقة. 


*الحظائر الوطنية السياحية* 



 


الحظيرة الوطنية للقالة: 78000 هكتار، تقع شمال الجزائر بالمحاذاة مع البحر المتوسط وتضم 3 شواطئ، و3 محميات تحتوي على 50 نوعا للطيور وأنواع من الحيوانات الأخرى.  

حظيرة جرجرة: 518 هكتار، وتقع في قلب أطلس التل، تبعد 50 كم عن الجزائر العاصمة، تستقر فيها الثلوج لمدة ثلاثة أشهر (ديسمبر/ كانون الأول ويناير/ كانون الثاني وفبراير/ شباط).  

حظيرة غابات الأرز ثنية الحد: 616.3 هكتارا، تبعد 3 كم عن مدينة ثنية الحد، وتقع إلى حافة سلسلة أنونشريس وفي قلب أطلس التل.  

حظيرة الطاسيلي: تشمل الطابع الأثري والأركيولوجي، تتميز بمختلف النقوش والرسومات الصخرية، وهي مصنفة كتراث عالمي.  

وهناك مجموعة من الحظائر الوطنية مثل (بلزمت) (600 هكتار وباتنه وتازا (300 هكتار) وجيجل وقورارة (100 هكتار). حظائر وطنية في العاصمة. 

رياض الفتح: تتكون من مناطق متعددة مثل مقام الشهيد (رمز الشهيد) وغابة الأركاد.  

حديقة التسلية والترفيه بن عكنون: 304 هكتارات، تشتمل على منطقة نباتية وحيوانية منها الأنواع المحلية والأفريقية. 

حديقة التسلية بينام: تقع شمال غرب الجزائر العاصمة وتحتل مساحة 500 هكتار وفيها نشاطات رياضية متعددة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

كثيرة هي مرافق السياحة الترويحية والعائلية في مختلف مدن ومناطق الجزائر ولكل منها نكهته الخاصة فمن الشواطئ المتوسطية حيث المسابح والمنتجعات البحرية إلى المرتفعات الجبلية الخضراء حيث تنتعش الخدمات السياحية صيفا وفي الشتاء حيث التزلج على الجليد ، والى الكورنيش والأرصفة البحرية وصولا الى بعض المدن الجزائرية المتميزة بعراقة الموسيقي الاندلسية.. وصولا إلى الصحراء التي تحيي المخيلة بشروق شمسها وغروبها 
الجزائر العاصمة (الجزائر البيضاء) 
تتميز مدينة الجزائر بقسميها الإسلامي القديم والأوروبي الحديث، ويعرف القديم باسم القصبة بشوارعها الضيقة ومساجدها العديدة وقلعتها التي بنيت في القرن السادس عشر.  
وتعد القصبة (الصورة الأولى) تراثا معماريا تاريخيا هاما وسجلت من قبل منظمة اليونسكو كتراث عالمي سنة 1992، ومن معالمها الحدائق والمرصد الفلكي والمتحف الوطني ودار الكتب الوطنية وجامعة الجزائر التي تأسست عام 1909. وفي القصبة كثير من القصور والمنازل الفاخرة ذات الطراز العربي الإسلامي ومن أبرز مساجدها المسجد الكبير ومسجد كتشاوة (الصورة 2) الذي يعود الى الحقبة العثمانية.  
 
 



ومن معالم مدينة الجزائر رياض الفتح وهو مجمع تجاري وثقافي يضم أسواقا حديثة ومطاعم وقاعات للسينما وفيه متحف المجاهدين الذي تعكس محتوياته المراحل التاريخية التي عرفتها الجزائر وفيه قرية لأرباب الصناعات والحرف الشعبية التقليدية وتتخلله المساحات الخضراء الجميلة، وهذا المجمع (المتحف) مبني تحت الأرض. 
ومن معالم الجزائر نصب الشهيد (الصورة 3) الذي يشرف على مينائها، وهو مبني على شكل نخلة طولها 92 مترا وحولها ثلاث شعب من البازلت ترمز إلى النهضة الجزائرية في مجالاتها الثلاثة، الصناعية والزراعية والثقافية.  
 
والجزائر العاصمة هي كبرى مدن البلاد ويسكنها نحو 5.3 ملايين نسمة وتقع على شاطئ المتوسط في منتصف الطريق الساحلي الذي يربط تونس شرقا بالمغرب، وهي من أجمل مدن ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط الجنوبي، وتنتشر أحياؤها ومبانيها فوق مجموعة من التلال المطلة على البحر، كما تنتشر على منحدراتها وسفوحها وفي السهل المنبسط تحتها غابات النخيل وأشجار الليمون والبرتقال والزيتون. 
اهـم الــفـنـادق بـالـجـزائــر العاصمة  
فندق شيراتون (5 نجوم) يبعد عن المطار حوالي 40 دقيقة.
فندق سوفيتال (5 نجوم) يبعد عن المطار حوالي 20 دقيقة.
فندق الجزائر (4 نجوم) يبعد عن المطار حوالي 45 دقيقة.
فندق هلتون (5 نجوم) يبعد عن المطار حوالي 10 دقيقة
فندق الأوراسي (4 نجوم) يبعد عن المطار حوالي 25 - 45 دقيقة
...... 
حديقة التجارب (الصورة 4) 
تعود نشأة الحديقة إلى عام 1832. و تُعَدّ إحدى ثلاث حدائق تاريخية في العالم. بعد حديقتين، الأولى في بريطانيا والثانية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كما تُعتبر مكتبة عالمية للنبات،بالإضافة إلى أنها مصنفة العاشرة عالميا .أما خبراء فرنسيون فقد صنفوها من بين أحسن خمس حدائق في العالم .
ومنذ نشأتها كانت حديقة الحامة أرضًا للتجارب العلمية تجرى على النباتات التي يتم إحضارها من مناطق متعددة من العالم حيث يتم زراعتها في الحديقة لتتأقلم مع المناخ المتوسطي، ثم يعاد تصديرها إلى أوربا بعد ذلك. كانت تستخدم الحديقة أيضًا كمشتل لأنواع الكرم والزيتون والفواكه. يتميز مناخ حديقة الحامة عن مناخ العاصمة، حيث تتراوح درجة حرارة العاصمة ما بين 6 درجات شتاء و38 درجة صيفًا، بينما لا تنخفض درجة الحرارة في الحديقة عن 15 درجة شتاء، ولا تزيد عن 25 درجة أثناء الصيف. ولا يوجد تفسير علمي لهذه الظاهرة سوى أنها قدرة الله عز وجل و لم يساعد هذا المناخ الدافئ على تنوع النباتات في الحديقة فحسب، بل وفي عمرها المديد أيضًا حيث ينمو في ربوع الحديقة ما يربوعن 2500 نوع من الأشجار والنباتات من مختلف أنواع المناخ والبيئة في العالم تأقلمت مع مناخ الحديقة المتميز،بعض هذه النباتات والأشجار لا يوجد إلا في حديقة الحامة مثل شجرة دراسينا "Dracaena" أو Dragonia"" وتعرف بشجرة التنين، ويعود عمرها إلى عام 1847. 
 
من بين أجمل المرافق السياحية في الجزائر العاصمة نذكر منطقة سيدي فرج وهو مجمع سياحي اقيم على منطقة كانت ممرا للاحتلال الفرنسي، وهو الآن عامر بالمرافق الترويحية والسياحية، والفنادق والمطاعم واماكن للترفيه والالعاب المائية كما يضم مسرحا مفتوحا ومرافق خاصة للعلاج الطبيعي باستخدام مياه البحر.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*صور جميلة عن الجزائر - السياحة والثراث في الجزائر*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

صور جميلة عن الجزائر - العمران في الجزائر

----------


## دليلة

يسلموهدوء على الرحلة في جزائرنا الحبيبة 

وهدي دعوة مني للجمبع لروية سحر هالبلد الي للاسف انا ومش شايفتو كلو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هدي مجموعة من الصور من الأرشيف العالمي عن الجزائرالعتيقة
32صورة متنوعة ملونة تلوينا يدويا,كل الصور التقطت قبل 1900 
*

*شـوارع المدينـة القديمــة بسكـــرة*








*المــدرسة العربيـة للتطريــز*



*مشـاجـــــرة* 



*الشطـرنـــج*


*
مجموعـة مـن السكـــان*


*
الادمراليـة الجزائــر*



*جــزء مـن المقـبــرة*



*شــارع سيدي عقبــة*



*النـزول مــن السفينــة*



*
شــوارع الجزائـــر*



*مسجد بالمدينة القديمة بسكــرة*




*منظر لباب الواد من القصبة*



*
قصاص شعبــي*


*
الواد قسنطينة*


*
القنطرة قسنطينة*



*جسور قسنطينة



قسنطينة 




مقبـــرة



ساحة الجمهوريـــة



أمام البـوابة قسنطينـة



السوق- بسكــرة 





سوق العــرب البليــدة


البليــدة


مقهـــى





مقهــى



المسجد الكبيــر



مسجد سيدي عبد الرحمــان




منظر لبعص متسولين امام المسجد





اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكــمـ 



[align=center]هذه الفقرة من اعداد وتنسيق الأخت (دليلة)[/align]



*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مجموعة من الصور المميزة والرائعة للجزائر الشقيق مُقدّمة من الأخت (دليلة)*




**

**

**
**
**
**
**

**

**

*[IMG]http://www.paris.fr/portail/viewmultimedia********?multimedia********-id=61396&role=2[/IMG]*

**

**



**


**

**

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يتبع....*




** 
**

**

**

**

**

**

**
**

**

**

**

**

**
**
**

**

----------


## دموع الغصون

هدوء عاصف 
مشكور على هذه الفكرة الرائعة و المجهود الذي يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير 
تعريف مميز بالجزائر .. معلومات قيمة وملف شامل 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه .. سلسلة مميزة ضمن رحلة حول العالم 
دمت ودام مداد عطائك

----------

